
Finfisher Verklagen ("Sue FinFisher") [video] - DyslexicAtheist
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-11217-finfisher_verklagen/
======
DyslexicAtheist
English audio track is available in the video. Just download the file and
change audio to English (the web-based player doesn't offer language selection
unfortunately).

OUTLINE:

 _> Together with Reporter Without Borders (ROG), the European Center for
Constitutional and Human Rights (ECCHR) and netzpolitik.org, the GFF has filed
criminal charges against the managing directors of FinFisher GmbH, FinFisher
Labs GmbH and Elaman GmbH.

> There is urgent evidence that the Munich company conglomerate sold the spy
> software FinSpy to the Turkish government without the approval of the German
> government and thus contributed to the surveillance of opposition figures
> and journalists in Turkey._

Netzpolitik did an article but retracted it after investigation started, still
available on Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190906134907/https://netzpolit...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190906134907/https://netzpolitik.org/2019/we-
filed-a-criminal-complaint-prosecutor-launches-investigation-into-finfisher-
for-illegal-export-of-state-spyware/)

The CCC needs your help:

 _> 28 samples of government malware still awaiting further scrutiny. We ask
the international community to challenge, verify and extend our analysis._
(see
[https://twitter.com/Linuzifer/status/1210860587636461569](https://twitter.com/Linuzifer/status/1210860587636461569))

if you can please fork the repo and help analyze the samples

------
mtmail
Can you change the title to english and add a "[video]" suffix?

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
done

